# What do you think of my future herd sire???



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wanted to see what you guys think of my nigerian dwarf buckling. He's going to be one of our herd sires next year. Not the greatest pic, but gives you a pretty good idea. This pic was taken at 1 week old. He's a big boy!! Sooooo, what'd ya think??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He's so handsome! I love his coloring!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

His color pattern I like....but I really like his "dairyness"! You should definately get some gorgeous kids out of him!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know little about dairy goats but he is totally charming. His color is great and he has a look at me attitude. Good luck with him.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He looks nice, looks like good angulation in the rear legs so far. Love his coloring. . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, forgot to ask. . . . what would you call that coloring? Dilute broken buckskin or something else? I'm trying to get these Nigerian colors down. . . we raised Pygmy goats for several years and the Nigerian colors are A LOT different, which is a good thing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> Oh, forgot to ask. . . . what would you call that coloring? Dilute broken buckskin or something else? I'm trying to get these Nigerian colors down. . . we raised Pygmy goats for several years and the Nigerian colors are A LOT different, which is a good thing.


On his papers I put white w/ light buckskin markings and roaning. He is definately a light buckskin w/ roaning and then the white pinto. His rrump has that solid creamy buckkin color. He is definately a colorful little guy for sure!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's a pretty guy!! What does his dam look like?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

goathappy said:


> He's a pretty guy!! What does his dam look like?


Here's a pic of his dam. She is a light buckskin w/ white markings and the sire is a black mostly white pinto. Not the greatest pic, she was shaved just the day before.


----------

